# Paint Creek or Clinton river?



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

I do not fly fish....!!!
Which river will give best results for UL with spinners, or float or drift fishing with plastic worms or eggs?
Thanks


----------



## fisher1202 (Apr 29, 2013)

what species are you targeting?


----------



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

Trout, Steelhead?


----------



## fisher1202 (Apr 29, 2013)

Clinton would be best for steelhead. Trout, in my opinion, would be best in Paint Creek. I have never caught an abundance or "big" of trout in PC but I know they are there because I have seen them and seen pictures of them caught. Steelhead can get lost up the creek coming from the Clinton, but the creek lacks the depth that steelhead want - so not too many. The Clinton gets the best run of steelhead, yates is where the dam is so that's usually a popular and crowded spot. I have seen and heard most people using floats with spawn sacs. I have heard reports of people using a pink plastic worm, a bait very popular out west. In my personal experience run a drifting setup with a slinky set to keep me down and a monofilament leader about 4-5 feet off with an octopus hook tied with some flashy neon yarn and an egg sac through an egg knot - works for me.


----------



## fisher1202 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'll also add that there are quite a few anglers that will step out and use cranks like hot'n'tots and have good success. I think it's hard to say there is a true "killer bait" because there is not a huge push of steelhead or salmon that run through the Clinton like rivers up north or on the west side. For PC trout, panther martins and small spoons will do it. Worms work well too as long as you are fishing in the appropriate bait sections. Just check the regs for that and it will show the section that is artificial flies only.


----------



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

I was talking about plastic worms, so I think Im fine on any portion of PC, right?
Is it right now a good period to hit PC or Clinton river (at Yates dam)?


----------



## fisher1202 (Apr 29, 2013)

No, the section between Gunn Road and Tienken Road is artificial FLY only. plastic worms fall out of this category. Every other section can be fished with plastic worms. PC can be hit up any time until the season closes. For the Clinton, there may be summer steelhead (skams) that are present in small numbers. However, the big push hasn't happened yet. Fall run steelhead follow salmon as the salmon head for spawning grounds. If you check the reports anywhere around the state, there are some salmon that are making their way into rivers but not in large numbers. I was in Traverse City for Labor Day weekend. There were some salmon that were in the rivers but ONLY a few, there were a ton of salmon that were staging out in the bay awaiting their entrance to the river for when the time and temps were right. There needs to be a big push of salmon before steelhead numbers are up. Tough to predict when with Michigan weather and temps. I'd tentatively say early October to the end of October.


----------



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm confused....
This is what I found on the DNR website:
*Paint Creek*
*(Oakland County) from Gunn Rd. to Tienken Rd.: Fishing Season: last Sat. in Apr.  Sep. 30 for all trout; Possession Season: last Sat. in Apr.  Sep. 30 for all trout; Tackle: artificial lures only; Daily Possession Limit: 2 trout; Size Limits: minimum size limit: all trout  14. Mileage: 5.0 miles.*

It says "Artificial lures only"....A plasic worm or spinner is an artificial lure, right?
It doesn't say "artificial fly only".....
Am I wrong?


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Went to Yates spring of last year and got lucky enough to witness the spring run - trust me, I would fish the Clinton when it's time


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www.eregulations.com/michigan/fishing/common-terms/




French-guy said:


> I'm confused....
> This is what I found on the DNR website:
> *Paint Creek*
> *(Oakland County) from Gunn Rd. to Tienken Rd.: Fishing Season: last Sat. in Apr.  Sep. 30 for all trout; Possession Season: last Sat. in Apr.  Sep. 30 for all trout; Tackle: artificial lures only; Daily Possession Limit: 2 trout; Size Limits: minimum size limit: all trout  14. Mileage: 5.0 miles.*
> ...


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

French-guy said:


> Is it right now a good period to hit PC or Clinton river (at Yates dam)?



http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv?site_no=04161540

anything above 150 I consider not worthwhile and muddy

The paint flows through a maze of log jams for the upper 3/4ths of it's length. When the water is not high enough to not be too shallow it fun (not easy) whitewater in the cleared sections and is not wide enough. You would have to focus on the paddling more than fishing since it moves along way too quickly. I would recommended walking it before you even think of paddling it, though I have seen SUPs and duckies in the park.

anything about 90 I consider dangerous to wade if you know the river


40 or 50 is prime


----------



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

What are my chances to catch something at Yates dam with inline spinners in September?


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

French-guy said:


> What are my chances to catch something at Yates dam with inline spinners in September?


Probably not much unless you mean late September, then very possible you'd see some steelhead. I know guys that catch walleye and pike out of the river as well, but not up at Yates - the only fish I've seen there are tiny trout, suckers, and of course steelhead.


----------

